# 13 years of happy marriage worth saving



## AnoukNZ

Hi,

I have another thread here somewhere if you want to read my story.
I love my husband but I was going to lose my mind if I stayed more than 4 years in the city we moved to because that's what he wanted ( to be close to his parents).... Because of this we moved from the other side of the world, where we had a happy and fulfilled life....I thought we agreed that if I was unhappy we would return ....he says he changed his mind in the meantime and if I really wanted to return we could go but he will not follow us.....

I moved back to NZ with the kids, we are happy here but we miss him a lot ! He is still there in Austria, working and visiting his parents regularly, missing us, keeping in touch everyday but does not have a plan how to be toghether other than us going back there to live....It's been 6 months , I would like to use the return tickets and go there on holiday, he says no, he can't go through the separation again, he seems depressed. So he does not want us to go and see him and he does not want to come here and visit us.
The last year was hard, we were fighting a lot and he thinks we will do the same now, he is very confused and can't understand why I could not just stay there no matter what....and not sure if he has the energy to fight for us anymore....

Well, I would really want to go and spend time with him....but he does not seem to want this, unless we come for good....
I'm so tempted to just go and see what happens....


----------

